# Some more spider pics



## dmanning11 (Sep 23, 2012)

Just a cute 3mm long jumping spider and a 6 mm crab spider prowling around in my garden.

1






2





3





4


----------



## Patriot (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice to see you in the spiders eyes.


----------



## REMaat (Sep 24, 2012)

maybe it would be better if you took a lighter background and spend some more time on compositions. 
It's cool to see you in the eyes of the spider! Nice shots!


----------



## Jonesychickx (Sep 24, 2012)

These are wonderful, so much detail captured x


----------



## dmanning11 (Sep 24, 2012)

I hadn't thought of moving the actual spider to a more picturesque background, I have just been looking around and taking pics of bugs where I find them.  Next time I will try and stage a photo, that is if I can work out how to move a jumping spider, they are so small and fast that when they leap into mid air they just disappear.


----------



## evti (Sep 24, 2012)

I would be scared that it would jump on me. He looks like he likes you  But they're very nice images, very detailed. The colour is great too.


----------



## Jonesychickx (Oct 9, 2012)

I would just try to take them where they are, I don't think you should disturb wildlife that much x


----------



## bonesnatch (Oct 11, 2012)

For me, these are great shots, and leaving the bugs alone makes it better. But thats just me
then again
Great shot!


----------



## Jonesychickx (Nov 3, 2012)

What kind of camera do you use? and what settings, I would love to take insect/spider photos like this x


----------



## Jonesychickx (Nov 3, 2012)

ps. I have a jumping spider in my office at the moment, is that really what they look like close up?


----------

